# Dogma or Look 695?



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

In the market for a new 2012 bike. Any opinions on the two or personal experiences having ridden both or either?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dogma!!!!!!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

You're seriously asking that on this sub forum?

Guess what my answer is?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I tried both and got the Dogma.

The 695 is great but has a lot of proprietary stuff on it: the one-piece crank that only takes Look rings, the integrated seatpost, and the unique stem. But it does come in two degrees of stiffness, the original and the SR.

The Dogma is a lot more versatile, no problem moving the seat up and down to allow for days when my back acts up. No problem going from regular Dura Ace crank to SRM.


----------



## porkie (Jan 27, 2009)

I have had both dogma 60.1 and 695sr. I prefer the ride of the dogma.


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

Great information. I agree that the proprietary components are a disadvantage for versatility. I also noticed that the Dogma maintains a pretty decent resale. 
So... anyone know where I can get a great deal on a Dogma?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

What's your size?

You could try EBay but be very wary of fakes! In fact, check here before you buy one from EBay.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

What size are you?


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm trying to figure that right now. I ride a Scott foil 54. I'm 5'9 w/ 33" inseam. I feel like I'm between a 51 and a 53.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

All the Dogma 2 frames are on sale right now.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

With ur measurements I would go 53


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Where do u c dogma 2 frames on sale?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Glorycycles.com took away their all Dogma 2 frames are on sale.


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a Dogma 60.1 frame that I might be interested in selling. Size 53, paint looks like how it came out of the box less than a year ago. I'm 5'10" 30" pants inseam.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

marcm said:


> I'm trying to figure that right now. I ride a Scott foil 54. I'm 5'9 w/ 33" inseam. I feel like I'm between a 51 and a 53.


I'm 5'7'' with a 33.5 inseam, and I ride a 51.5 in the Quattro.

Hope that helps.


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

I found theBOB on sale for $4999. 
mykol77, is it 2012? What color?


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

marcm said:


> I found theBOB on sale for $4999.
> mykol77, is it 2012? What color?


It's a 2011. The year before they changed to the Dogma 2. See attached pic. If you want a higher resolution pic I can email or PM them to you.


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

another angle


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mykol's Dogma is one of the best, even the red stickers on the hubs fit into the overall colour scheme. Classic :thumbsup:


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Mykol's Dogma is one of the best, even the red stickers on the hubs fit into the overall colour scheme. Classic :thumbsup:


Aw thanks Cinelli. The red decal on the DT Swiss hub just turned out to be red by chance though. An accidental color coordination that worked out well. LOL!


----------

